# 11.4 Mr. Aqua...1st attempt at a simple scape.



## Overgrowth (Feb 19, 2012)

I see in your sig that it's a tree scape, so the right side is where your tree should go IMO. It has to be pretty big to keep the scape balanced though.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd say you can have your tree at the left or right, doesn't really matter. Are you still doing a tree scape? Or are you going with iwagumi?


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> I'd say you can have your tree at the left or right, doesn't really matter. Are you still doing a tree scape? Or are you going with iwagumi?


Agreed. Not 100% sure how blending both would work...otherwise, looks pretty good atm. Anything under that black sand for ferts?


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> I'd say you can have your tree at the left or right, doesn't really matter. Are you still doing a tree scape? Or are you going with iwagumi?


Im thinking of ditching the tree idea lol.







freph said:


> Agreed. Not 100% sure how blending both would work...otherwise, looks pretty good atm. Anything under that black sand for ferts?



I have a bunch of osmocote plus gel caps in the bottom. Except where it is really deep. They are about an inch from the bottom. 


And that is black diamond in there!




GMYukonon24s said:


> Nice start


Thanks!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

How many gelcaps did you put down there and what's the substrate under the black diamond sand?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

it would be literally perfect if it were in a tank half that size.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

What type of stones are those?


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

The OP states they are Ohko stones.


----------



## ShadowBeast (Jul 27, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> The OP states they are Ohko stones.


 Thanks I shouldn't have skipped the beginning part.:tongue:


----------



## m8e (Oct 16, 2009)

Can look great if you plant some tall plants on the right side. Would also hide the HOB.


----------



## jingleberry (Mar 1, 2012)

Where did you buy your Ohko stones? I've been looking everywhere for some.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> How many gelcaps did you put down there and what's the substrate under the black diamond sand?


I used about 15 of them and its just black diamond.



Dollface said:


> it would be literally perfect if it were in a tank half that size.


Wow! Your right that would look great!



m8e said:


> Can look great if you plant some tall plants on the right side. Would also hide the HOB.


I think I may go that route. It would be pretty easy. As well as, have a nice effect.



jingleberry said:


> Where did you buy your Ohko stones? I've been looking everywhere for some.


Bought them from someone on here. He had them sitting around and said he would sell them for $20 shipped. I jumped on that!


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nice grab on the stones. 

With osmocote, you don't want them to surface above the substrate or else you're livestock is in trouble and algae will strike and it's a PITA to do. In other words, when you uproot plants, be sure to push those things baccj in.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

jkan0228 said:


> Nice grab on the stones.
> 
> With osmocote, you don't want them to surface above the substrate or else you're livestock is in trouble and algae will strike and it's a PITA to do. In other words, when you uproot plants, be sure to push those things baccj in.


Good advice. I made sure they are all at the bottom. The only ones that are not, are in the back left. They are about 2 inches down from the surface though.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Adkins.its said:


> Wow! Your right that would look great!


I really hope you consider getting a mini-M or equivalent tank to set this up in, it's one of the best use of Ohko stones I've seen on the site and it'd be a fantastic stand alone scape.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

Adkins.its said:


> Good advice. I made sure they are all at the bottom. The only ones that are not, are in the back left. They are about 2 inches down from the surface though.


If you're only growing HC then I would worry a little less but trust me, the root will reach the bottom and if you ever uproot it, everything will come out from under. If you're planning on using shrimp in this tank, I would watch out.


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Dollface said:


> I really hope you consider getting a mini-M or equivalent tank to set this up in, it's one of the best use of Ohko stones I've seen on the site and it'd be a fantastic stand alone scape.


Wow! Thanks for the compliment! I do not know for sure what I'll do yet.







jkan0228 said:


> If you're only growing HC then I would worry a little less but trust me, the root will reach the bottom and if you ever uproot it, everything will come out from under. If you're planning on using shrimp in this tank, I would watch out.


I will definitely keep that in mind!


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

If I did go with a a taller plant on the right side, I'm thinking it needs to have somewhat of a nice transition. if it goes from HC to a sword it may look pretty silly.

Hmmm....decisions


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I filled it. First plant in. HC next week once c02 is hooked up.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

any updates?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

MichaelMcG said:


> any updates?


This is the most recent one I have. Maybe 2 weeks old.










Still trying to find my balance of ferts and c02. Not too excited about my growth thus far. I am not getting algae yet though and my HC is growing slowly. So I guess that is better than nothing!

Edit...Wow, what a bad picture lol. The water is not cloudy in real life.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

good start. the HC isnt browning so id be happy lol. maybe kick up the co2 a bit? the drop checker looks a little dark (i have the same one)


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

I kicked it up. It pushing turning yellow now.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Apr 24, 2012)

Aim for light green on the drop checker... are you using 4dh water for the checker?


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

ya light green. if you got the checker from mordalphus like me then it came with 4dkh right? i use 3 drops of the ph reagent and fill it barely below the line with the 4dkh.

i really like your set up. in the near future im gonna have a fluval edge with modded lights set up like yours, then just let that HC grow! lol


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

Mr. Fish said:


> Aim for light green on the drop checker... are you using 4dh water for the checker?





MichaelMcG said:


> ya light green. if you got the checker from mordalphus like me then it came with 4dkh right? i use 3 drops of the ph reagent and fill it barely below the line with the 4dkh.
> 
> i really like your set up. in the near future im gonna have a fluval edge with modded lights set up like yours, then just let that HC grow! lol


Yes, on the 4dkh solution. And I have been rockin' it right at light green.

Thanks for the compliment Michael! I really like mine.

I really just need to find someone to help me understand my dry dosing. And honestly need to do some more research. Stuff has just been busy lately. Then the tank would probably look A LOT better.

My new HC is looking great. Some of the original growth is a little less that healthy looking. And my dwarf sword is kinda dying. I don't know whats all wrong. I just need to buckle down and figure it out. My low tech reef is looking pretty amazing though :thumbsup:


----------



## DanCottle (Apr 12, 2011)

Its lookin good. Im using the same single led setup on my 18cube that is in the mail. Is that plain black sand ?


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

DanCottle said:


> Its lookin good. Im using the same single led setup on my 18cube that is in the mail. Is that plain black sand ?


Awesome! It is black diamond blasting grit. $7.99/50lbs bag at TSC.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

Adkins.its said:


> I really just need to find someone to help me understand my dry dosing. And honestly need to do some more research.


this is a pretty good thread at another forum if you are interested in ei.. 

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2819-EI-light-for-those-less-techy-folks 

just make sure you do those 50% weekly water changes


----------



## Adkins.its (Oct 15, 2007)

MichaelMcG said:


> this is a pretty good thread at another forum if you are interested in ei..
> 
> http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/2819-EI-light-for-those-less-techy-folks
> 
> just make sure you do those 50% weekly water changes


Awesome! I'll give it a read!


----------

